# limbic system



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

pretty interesting


----------



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

we need a new amygdala... hmmm


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Can you buy one on.... ebaY...*


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

Yey wheres the soul


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

> Yey wheres the soul


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

ah cool;D thx


----------

